# Metal Roof -- Need Advice on Surface Rust, Primer, Paint, Etc..



## abram (8 mo ago)

Roof is ~50 years old
Overall is still in good shape
Most of the rust forming is still surface rust, although there are a couple holes.
*Budget is ~10k
*Located in Michigan

What would recommendations be on treating this roof, and making it last another 20 to 25 years? 
I'm not sure what metal this roof is made of except to say a magnet does stick to it.

Please advise...


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

I'd think a rubberized spray on roof coating would be a good option, not sure of the costs of application though.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

No coating system will last 20-25 years. 10? sure if applied with all needed prep work done and in ideal weather conditions


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

Flute filler, 2" Iso, epdm 0.60 mil fully adhered


----------

